# Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (24. März 2013)

*Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?*

Abend......
Ich habe das Problem das wenn ich im spiel zb ein usb stick anschließe oder mein handy zum laden oder ich im ts3 angestubs werde das es mich IMMER ausm Spiel Rauswirft bzw auf den desktop geht.....

Kann ich da was umstellen?

lg


----------



## akpella (24. März 2013)

*AW: Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?*

lies dir den Thread durch Frage: Spiele kehren automatisch zum Desktop zurück


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2013)

*AW: Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?*



akpella schrieb:


> lies dir den Thread durch Frage: Spiele kehren automatisch zum Desktop zurück


 
Der Thread bringt ihm nix, lies dir doch mal sein Problem durch 


> Kann ich da was umstellen?


Aufhören mitten im Spiel das Handy oder sonstiges einzustecken oder vorher auf den Desktop gehen.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?*

Naja das Problem taucht auch dann auf wenn mich jemand mich im TS Anstupst oder ich zb bei einem Steam Fremden Spiel Angeschrieben werde............


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?*

Kann mir Niemand Helfen?


----------



## ugotitbad (26. März 2013)

*AW: Im Spiel geht es Ständig aufm Desktop zurück?!?!?!?!!?*

TS irgendwie so einstellen das dich niemand anstupsen kann. In Origin weiß ich das man es ausstellen kann Nachrichten angezeigt zu bekommen Ingame, hast du das mal probiert in Steam?


----------

